# JD 826 with no spark



## irad4

I inherited an old JD 826 with a serial number in the 55XXXX range. It has run great for 30 years or so and this year it doesn't have a spark. I have narrowed it down to the ignition module. I want to test it to make sure though since the dealer charges $96 or so and that is a nice chunk of change to drop on a hunch. Any ideas?


----------



## Shryp

Are you sure it isn't just the points and condensor?

http://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/videos?query=points


----------



## irad4

I would have thought of the points as well but according to JD this model is solid and has no points. The parts catalog only lists the "module" which I think is the ignition module.


----------



## HCBPH

*Points or not*

Assuming you're planning on doing some checking or testing, I'm assuming you have some tools. Regardless of whether it's points or solid state, I'd guess you're going to have to remove the flywheel cover before proceeding, so why not do it now and find out for sure? About 4-5 bolts and you should be able to pull the flywheel cover and know for sure.

You can also look for things like broken wires etc at the same time.


----------



## irad4

I have already pulled the covers off and checked the fly wheel and the wires, all of that seems fine. The only thing that appears wrong is that there is rust on the coil.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER

THE BINFORD 5000 IN MY GALLERY WAS GIVEN TO ME BECAUSE SPARK-WISE IT WAS DEADER THAN 4 O'CLOCK. I CLEANED AND RE-SET THE POINTS (YOU DON'T HAVE) AND SANDED THE MAGNETO CONTACTS (does a solid state unit have these?). 

THE SPARK FAILURE ON THIS UNIT OCCURRED UNDER THE SAME CIRCUMSTANCES AS YOUR MACHINE.....NO SPARK WHEN TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR SEASON.

I THINK YOU ARE GETTING HOSED ON THE PRICE OF THE IGNITION MODULE. THE FELLAS IN THIS FORUM (most more knowledgeable than me) CAN STEER YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.......JACK'S SMALL ENGINE SUPPLY, CHICAGO LAWNMOWER, AND MANY OTHERS.


----------



## irad4

You are probably right on the price point Captain. I heard that the rust on the coil could cause a problem, would that be the issue?


----------



## bwdbrn1

You could try cleaning the rust off and see if that does the trick first. If not, I'd recommend finding the part number and doing a search for the lowest price out there. You usually have to take shipping into account along with the cost of the part.


----------



## HCBPH

*No spark*

If you pull the flywheel and it looks like this then you have points & condensor.









If this is what it looks like, it's not too difficult to trace with a few simple tools.
Pull the cover off the points and remove the wire from it. Check it with an ohm meter and see if it mades and breaks contact as you rotate the crankshaft.
If you clean up the plates on the magneto coil or flywheel I don't recommend using steel wool. Use something like a scotchbrite pad instead. You won't leave any steel fibers to be attracted to the magnets.
Use a known good sparkplug and ground it and turn the motor over and see if you're getting spark.

I've had a couple with no spark. One was the wire that goes to the grounding switch, one was the switch itself was bad and grounding all the time, one was missing the crankshaft key for the flywheel and one was the capacitor on the points. Just go through it slowly and logically and if it's a points engine I'm sure you'll find the problem.


----------



## irad4

I can try to pull the flywheel, but according to JD my blower is solid state. Any other ideas?


----------



## HCBPH

*No Spark*

This is going to come across sarcasticly, but the simple fact is you asked for help and every suggestion given has had a response to the effect it's got electric ignition according to the manual - what else? People have made suggestions on things to look at or check, and from what you said - you haven't done a thing. You haven't posted pictures, model numbers, not opened up anything - nothing and I get the feeling you're uncomfortable opening up the engine.

Pay the repair man the $96 and let them look at it, no one is going to come for free to fix it for you. if you aren't going to do it yourself then it won't get done unless you pay someone. If $96 is too much money, then sell it and let someone else deal with it.

Sorry to be blunt, but we're here to share info and help people, but the people ultimately have to help themselves. If you want help then you have to participate and be part of the solution.


----------



## irad4

Here is the flywheel. I haven't removed it yet since I don't have the right size of socket to remove it. Gotta get over to my buddies place to borrow his once my broken toe heals up.


----------



## irad4

http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b519/irad4/flywheel.jpg


----------



## Shryp

That does look like a solid state flywheel. The points and condensor ones had more of a hollow look. The coil has to be bolted on at the right clearance otherwise you won't get spark. Was the coil already removed, or was that something you did after you had no spark?

Are you sure that is an 826? The engine looks smaller and it looks like you have solid rubber tires so I would think more like 524 or 521. Not that any of that matters at the moment.


----------



## HCBPH

*No Spart*

Yes that looks like an electronic ignition motor and it looks like the module is missing. I believe it bolts onto the 2 studs off the cylinder so unless you removed it, it's fairly sure it's gone. 

Assuming you fix it, I'm guessing it's like points in that you have be specific in setup to get the timing right. In case of points, it's a specific setting BTDS when setting up the stator, assume a electronic module is similar.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Take a look at the engine and find the model and serial numbers. Then do a search pertaining to that engine, and go from there.

This might be a bit of a help to you too. Scroll down the page and you'll find Snow Blowers. There will be parts numbers for both the standard and electronic ignition versions of the 826. 

http://www.greenpartstore.com/assets/images/info/CCETuneupGuide2007.pdf


----------



## irad4

Yea Shryp I am positive that it is on an 826, I took the coil off and replaced it after I cleaned some rust off. The module is hanging there HCBPH, it has the red and yellow lines coming out of it. I plan on seeing if there is any charge going to the coil before I try to replace the module. Even with the coil cleaned there still is no spark.


----------



## HCBPH

*No spark*

Take an ohm meter and check each wire and check them for breaks (it can happen). If you have a key switch, that's another point of failure (had 2 of those just this summer). Another thing, try another spark plug, had one that looked fine but wouldn't spark and spent too much time tracking that one down.

I don't know if there's a tester for an electronic module, may be worth seeing if there is and what someone would charge to test it out.

Best thoughts right now.

Paul


----------

